# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  2014 Recalls

## METRIX

Below is a list of recalls for various products over 2014, keep an eye out if you have any of these.   *Electrical* *2014*  Inspire Technology—Juice Up 2200mAh Powerbank Sold at Big W23rd December 2014Lenovo (Australia & New Zealand) Pty Ltd—Linetek LS-15 Power Cord for Use With Laptop Devices11th December 2014Hunter Products—Mspa Inflatable Portable Spas11th December 2014Panasonic Australia Pty Ltd—Rechargeable Battery Pack8th December 2014Spa Industries Pty Ltd—MSPA Bubble Silver Cloud Inflatable Spa27th November 2014Toshiba (Australia) Pty Ltd—AC Personal Computer Power Cords25th November 2014Kmart Australia Limited—Performer 4 Way Power Board, Performer 4 Way Surge Power Board and Performer 6 Way Power Board24th November 2014NHP Electrical Engineering Products P/L—DC Solar Isolator Switches13th November 2014Myhomehealthcare—MSPA Nest B-100 2 Person Inflatable Spa10th November 2014Computer World Centre—Travel Adaptor and USB Power Adaptor8th November 2014Woolworths Ltd—“Essentials” 4 Outlet Power Board & “Chevron” 4 and 6 Outlet Power Boards7th November 2014Woolworths Ltd—“Essentials” & “Chevron” Double Adaptors7th November 2014BIG W—"Chevron" Surge Cube7th November 2014Woolworths Ltd—“Essentials” & “Chevron” Surge Cubes7th November 2014BIG W—"Chevron" 4 and 6 Outlet Surge Protected Power Boards7th November 2014BIG W—"Chevron" Double Adaptors7th November 2014Crazysales.com.au—Global Outlet LED Lights7th November 2014INFINITY branded TPS & Orange Round Electrical Cables (Second Tranche)30th October 2014Woolworths Limited —Woolworths Essentials Double Adaptor and Chevron Double Adaptor21st October 2014Home Timber & Hardware Group—Assorted Olsent Powerboards14th October 2014Advanced Lighting Technologies Australia Pty Ltd (ADLTA)—Cree CXB High Bay LED Light Fitting13th October 2014Masters Home Improvement—Olsent Powerboards 6 Outlets13th October 2014Merlin Distribution—PowerKing Lead Reel9th October 2014Corevision Limited— 4 Socket Powerboard Outlet3rd October 2014Darwin 24-7 Stores—Travel Adaptor26th September 2014Darwin Cellular—Travel Adaptor23rd September 2014Blue Line Solar Pty Ltd—Avanco DC solar isolator switches22nd September 2014BIG W—Alpine Inflatable Bubble Spa17th September 2014Masters Home Improvement—Olsent 4 Outlet Powerboard15th September 2014Aqua Premium Pty Ltd—Aquael Circulator, Turbo Filter and Mini UV Power Supply11th September 2014Buzz Products Pty Ltd—Elkie Creative Styler10th September 2014Havenhall Pty Ltd—SKYLA Electric Hot Pack2nd September 2014Everlast Hydro Systems—Everlast series 2000 250T 3.6KW Water Heater29th August 2014Hewlett-Packard Australia Pty Ltd—AC Power Cord Set28th August 2014Masters Home Improvement—Olsent Weatherproof Outdoor Power Kit28th August 2014Breville Pty Ltd—Breville Glass Kettle28th August 2014INFINITY & OLSENT branded Infinity TPS & Orange Round Electrical Cables27th August 2014Australia Post—ISENSE Tower Speaker25th August 2014The Reject Shop—Prinetti Radiant Heater25th August 2014FantooshTelco Pty Ltd—International Travel Adaptor21st August 2014SRG Leisure Retail Pty Ltd—4 Outlet Powerboard Sold at Supercheap Auto, BCF and Ray's Outdoor Stores21st August 2014Ozplaza.Living—Heated Towel Rail TW-SOLO-DC18th August 2014Fluke Australia—Fluke BC1735/EELV Power Adapter6th August 2014Officeworks Ltd—Insystem Power Pack USB Wall Charger5th August 2014Sydney Tools—Gensafe 6KVA 13HP Petrol Generator28th July 2014Ozplaza.Living—300W Nerhor Strobe Light25th July 2014HPM Legrand—NELSON MWHH11 – 11 Watt Opti Beam Portable Work Light1st July 2014Uniquip Industries—PV Array Rotary DC Isolator18th June 2014ALDI—Kuchef Thermo Cook17th June 2014Advancetech Pty Ltd—Avanco Brand DC Isolators12th May 2014UTC Fire & Security Australia Pty Ltd t/as Interlogix—449 Series Self-Diagnostic Photoelectric Smoke Detector29th April 2014Bush Australia—Grundig 23.6" LED LCD Television24th April 2014Bunnings Group Limited—MSPA Lite Silver Cloud Outdoor Inflatable Spa23rd April 2014Sunbeam—Sunbeam Café Espresso II (EM 3820) Coffee machine2nd April 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Target Essentials Fan Heater18th March 2014Dyson Appliances (Aust) Pty Ltd—Dyson Hot and Dyson Hot+Cool (AM04 and AM05) heater17th March 2014Smiggle Pty Ltd—Smiggle Loopz Fan7th March 2014DKSH Australia Pty Ltd—"PVPower" Branded DC Isolator4th March 2014Schneider Electric (Australia) Pty Limited — Clipsal 413 Surface Socket3rd March 2014Haestrom LED Lighting Pty Ltd—Haestrom LED T8 LED Light Tube27th February 2014NHP Electrical Engineering Product Pty Ltd—DC Solar Isolator Switches19th February 2014Amp-Fibian Pty Ltd—Amp-Fibian Circuit Breaker / Residual Current Device (RCBO)13th February 20144WD & Outdoor Supacentre Pty Ltd—The Boss 2KVA Inverter Generator11th February 2014Total Tools—Detroit Generator(s)6th February 2014Total Tools—Saber Generator6th February 2014Rheem Australia Pty Ltd—HDi-310ltr Heat Pump5th February 2014Medela Australia—B-Well Steam Steriliser17th January 2014Digital Camera Warehouse—Glanz Mini Pioneer 43 Studio Lighting Kit15th January 2014   *Gas** 2014*  Swift Group Australia Pty Ltd—Truma Combi Boiler12th November 2014Australian Valve Group—BV20-F Ball Valve3rd November 2014M.C.H. Australia Pty Ltd—Double Ring Burner9th October 2014   *Workshop* *2014*  Hartman Pacific Pty Ltd—Gorilla EL12/21-I Extension Ladder 150kg Industrial3rd December 2014Masters Home Improvement—Olsent Weatherproof Outdoor Power Kit28th August 2014N.L. & Z. Import Company—Hydraulic Bottle & Trolley Jacks8th July 2014Chief Industrial Ladders—Chief Fibreglass Dual Purpose Ladder17th June 2014OX Group International Pty Ltd—OX Fibreglass Platform Ladder23rd May 2014Toro Australia Pty Ltd—Toro Z Master Ride-on Mowers and TX 427 Compact Utility Loaders with Kohler Engines22nd May 2014SNA E Australia— 2000kg Trolley Jack13th May 2014SNA E Australia— 2000kg Vehicle Jack Stands13th May 2014Woolworths Ltd—Select Drain Cleaner 1L (revised - see PRA 2014/14194)17th April 2014Pinnacle Wholesalers—Torin 1500kg Trolley Jack13th February 20144WD & Outdoor Supacentre Pty Ltd—The Boss 2KVA Inverter Generator11th February 2014Total Tools—Detroit Generator(s)6th February 2014Total Tools—Saber Generator6th February 2014David Michael Trading Company Pty Ltd—Elastic Luggage Straps6th February 2014Hilti (Aust.) Pty Ltd—HSL-3 M24 Zinc-Plated Heavy Duty Expansion Anchors28th January 2014Kemp & Denning Mitre 10 Stores—Single Step Folding Ladder24th January 2014    *Computers* *2014*  Lenovo (Australia & New Zealand) Pty Ltd—Linetek LS-15 Power Cord for Use With Laptop Devices11th December 2014Panasonic Australia Pty Ltd—Rechargeable Battery Pack8th December 2014Toshiba (Australia) Pty Ltd—AC Personal Computer Power Cords25th November 2014JB Hi-Fi Group Pty Ltd—Yellowstone Folio Case with Notepad & Stylus (For iPad Air)29th May 2014Panasonic Australia Pty Ltd—Rechargeable Battery Pack for Panasonic Tablet Computer29th May 2014Sony Australia Limited—VAIO FIT 11 Laptop14th April 2014Lenovo (Australia & New Zealand) Pty Ltd—Lithium-ion batteries for Lenovo ‘Thinkpad’ branded notebooks31st March 2014Goal Zero—Sherpa 50 and Sherpa 120 Battery Packs11th January 2014   *Multimedia & gaming* *2014*  Officeworks Ltd—Insystem Power Pack USB Wall Charger5th August 2014   *Phones* *2014*  Inspire Technology—Juice Up 2200mAh Powerbank Sold at Big W23rd December 2014   *Toys* *2014*  Get Fresh Cosmetics Pty Ltd—Bath Urchins20th November 2014Toys "R" Us—Just Like Home Toaster21st October 2014Nature's Energies—The WonderCube Magnetic Ball Puzzle16th October 2014Funtastic Limited—Leap Frog Scout & Friends Baby Walker7th October 2014BIG W—Dymples Bath Applique19th September 2014Super Toyworld & Hobbies—Pink Rag Doll9th September 2014ALDI—'Jack 'n' Jill' Wooden London Bus6th September 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Young One Baby Toy Stroller with Sounds21st August 2014Mayvic (SWEDA) Victoria Pty Ltd—Pull String Helicopter22nd July 2014ALDI—‘Kids Kreation’ Baby Play Centre17th July 2014Intex Group Pty Ltd—Territory Day Promotional Bracelet11th July 2014Woolworths Ltd—Jamie’s Garden Plush Toys – All Characters20th June 2014Woolworths Pty Ltd—Jamie’s Garden Plush Toy Bean Character17th June 2014Uncle Bills (Australia) Pty Ltd—Toy Smart Phone11th June 2014Smiggle Pty Ltd—Smiggle Whirlpool Superball27th May 2014Ota Marketing Australia Pty Ltd—Wiggles Flashing Foam Stick17th April 2014Lindsay's Leichhardt Pty. Limited—Face Paints13th March 2014Meteor Party Pty Ltd—Bathtime Squeaky Ducks20th February 2014The Village Pharmacy—Magnetic Puzzle 3XCUBE19th February 2014Red Hot Spot—Learning Fun Puzzle Car14th February 2014Jing Jing Trading—Child's Plastic Toy Crab13th February 2014Red Dot Stores—Beetle Beach Set11th February 2014Red Dot Stores—Novelty Animal Cushion11th February 2014Little Smiles Pty Ltd—Go GaGa Squeeze & Teethe Monkey5th February 2014Twinpeaks Leisure Pty Ltd—ALDI Crane Pool Noodle6th January 2014Super Value Centre Pty Ltd—Diego Super Telephone Toy6th January 2014Parenthood Pty Ltd—Hoppity and Bumper Bunnies   *Kids' furniture* *2014*  Officeworks—Matilda Kids Table & Chair Set12th December 2014Northern Furniture Wholesalers—Baby Cot White16th October 2014zOOme ebay Store—Royal Baby Sleigh Cot 3 in 116th September 2014Love N Care Pty Ltd—Elite Regal Cot26th August 2014Baby-Direct.com.au—Virginia 3-in-1 Sleigh Baby Cot18th August 2014Catchoftheday.com.au Pty Ltd—3-in-1 Sleigh Baby Cot12th August 2014MUJI Retail (Australia) Pty Ltd—Beads Sofa, Beads Sofa Cover12th August 2014Frank Masons Pty Ltd—Wooden Baby Sleigh Cot Bed31st July 2014Belly 2 Baby—Virginia Sleigh Cot10th July 2014A Plus Buy—Stanton Convertible Crib - Classic White9th July 2014Vicky Sun Pty Ltd—3 in 1 Wooden Sleigh Baby Cot7th July 2014Cots4tots Pty Ltd—5 in 1 Sleigh Cot2nd July 2014Pram Warehouse—Kiddies Mini Mattress22nd May 2014Modern Teaching Aids Pty Ltd—Max & Rosie Safetynest Ergo Folding Cot1st May 2014IKEA—KRITTER and SNIGLAR Junior Beds (Recall Extended 5th February)11th February 2014Koala Securities Pty Ltd—"Avoca" Wooden Baby Cot15th January 2014   *Kids' equipment* *2014*  Mercedes-Benz Australia/Pacific Pty Ltd—Baby Pacifier24th December 2014Officeworks—Matilda Kids Table & Chair Set12th December 2014Lumay—Baby Bath Sponge Support3rd November 2014Hemco Industries Pty Ltd—Child Restraint Tether Extension Straps21st October 2014Australia's Power Brands Pty Ltd—Chicco KeyFit Plus Infant Car Seat fitted with Hemco Adjustable Tether Extension Straps14th October 2014Baby Bunting Pty Ltd—4 Baby Cellular Blanket Soft Cotton22nd September 2014IKEA—GUNGGUNG Swing16th September 2014Jackel Pty Limited—Tommee Tippee® Closer to Nature DECT Digital Monitor with Movement Sensor Pad3rd September 2014kikki.K Pty Ltd—Under The Sea 5 Piece Table Set27th June 2014Speedo Australia Pty Limited—Speedo Sea Squad Float Vest17th June 2014Kmart Australia Limited—Assorted Skate & Roller Derby Helmets2nd June 2014JB Hi-Fi Group Pty Ltd—Yellowstone Folio Case with Notepad & Stylus (For iPad Air)29th May 2014phil&teds—TS26 Car Seat Adaptor15th April 2014IKEA—FABLER and TISSLA bed canopies24th March 2014Harvey Norman Big Buys—Playtex Hip Hammock17th March 2014Britax Childcare Pty Ltd—Steelcraft Agile, Agile Plus, Agile Twin. BOB Motion, Hipod iFold Strollers12th March 2014Kiekaboo Pty Ltd—Minimonkey 4 in 1 Baby Carrier28th February 2014Masters Home Improvement—Jumbo Fun Slide with Water Connection19th February 2014Stokke AS—Stokke® Scoot™ Compact Stroller13th February 2014Independence Studios—Chill Baby Novelty Pacifiers21st January 2014   *Kids' clothing* *2014*  OzSale—Baby Cotton Pajama Sets23rd October 2014Woolworths Ltd trading as EziBuy—"Next" Children's Assorted Sleepwear9th October 2014Rock Your Baby Pty Ltd—Liberty Dress Blue Floral24th September 2014MIDA—Children's Soccer Nightwear17th August 2014Attipas Toddler Shoes - Lollipop Style Shoes11th July 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Peppa Pig Sleepsuit and Pyjamas16th June 2014Target—Childrens Moulded EVA Scuff Shoes with Lights13th June 2014Pacific Brands Sports & Leisure Pty Ltd—Mossimo Boys "Tyler" & "Joker" Jackets26th May 2014Rivers Australia—Rivers Doghouse Boys Jeans and Mens Jeans13th May 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Kid's and Ladies Denim Jeans8th May 2014Myer Pty Ltd—Wayne Junior Acid Wash Jeans7th May 2014Myer Pty Ltd—Milkshake Classic Jeans7th May 2014Just Jeans Pty Ltd—Junior Girls Jeans, Junior Boys Pants and Shorts23rd April 2014Trade Secret—Firetrap Blackseal Super Skinny Girls Jeans17th April 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Floral Print Fleece Pull Over17th April 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Raccoon, Owl and Frog - Baby 3 Piece Set9th April 2014Midsummer Night's Dream—Peaseblossom Childrens Nighties24th March 2014Rivers Australia—Doghouse style children’s dark-denim jeans & Doghouse style children’s black jeans13th March 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Baby hooded coverall range13th March 2014Just Jeans Pty Ltd—Just Jeans Junior Girls Skinny Jeans & Junior Boys Denim Shorts4th March 2014   *First aid* *2014*  Ally Fashion—2014 Hot Water Bottles11th September 2014Knick Knacks—Hot Water Bottles5th August 2014   *Haircare* *2014*  Buzz Products Pty Ltd—Elkie Creative Styler10th September 2014   *Oral & dental care* *2014*  Discus Dental Australia Pty Limited—Relief ACP Oral Care Gel and products containing Relief ACP Oral Care Gel12th November 2014Whiter Smile—Plus White 5 Minute Speed Whitening Gel15th October 2014Integria Healthcare—Thursday Plantation Tea Tree Mouthwash 250mL8th April 2014   *Medical equipment* *2014*  Scooters Australia—Monarch Buzz Mobility Scooter28th July 2014Roche Diagnostics Australia Pty Limited—Accu-Chek Spirit Combo Insulin Pump6th June 2014Roche Diagnostics Australia Pty Limited—Accu-Chek Mobile Blood Glucose Meter6th June 2014Invacare Australia—Mobile Shower and Toilet Commode Aquatec Ocean VIP23rd May 2014Roche Diabetes Care—Accu-Chek Mobile29th April 2014Bayer Australia Ltd—Bayer Canesten Clotrimazole Thrush Treatment 6 Day Cream 35g AUST R 1869915th April 2014   *Medicine* *2014*  Bayer Australia Ltd—Bayer Canesten Clotrimazole Thrush Treatment 6 Day Cream 35g AUST R 1869915th April 2014   *Vitamins & supplements* *2014*  King Sports Industries Pty Ltd—Dexaprine XR Green Apple Supplement Powder7th May 2014   *Skin care & cosmetics* *2014*  Mountain View Organic Dairy—Organic Bath Milk12th December 2014Brandpoint Distributors Pty Ltd—Barbasol Shaving Cream 65g Soothing Aloe24th September 2014WY Imports and Exports Pty Ltd—Face Paint with Assorted Colours14th May 2014Arbonne Europe Sarl—RE9 Advanced Restorative Day Creme SPF 15 3mL Sample Tube14th January 2014   *Camping* *2014*  Drew Marine Signal & Safety Australia Pty Ltd—Aurora Red Hand Flare MK2 - Marine Distress Signal13th June 2014   *Recreation* *2014*  RECARO Automotive Ltd—RECARO Pole Position SPG (FIA) and RECARO Furious SPG (FIA) Racing Seats8th December 2014Aqua Lung—Surelock II Weight Pocket10th November 2014Groupe Sportif—2014 Kona WO "Fat" Bicycle27th October 2014M.C.H. Australia Pty Ltd—Double Ring Burner9th October 2014Cambak Pty Ltd—BBB RoadKing Clipless Bicycle Pedals7th October 2014Cambak Pty Ltd—BBB RoadKing Ti Clipless Bicycle Pedals7th October 2014Picasso—Picasso 'Magnum' Carbon Rail Speargun27th August 2014Sydney Tools—Gensafe 6KVA 13HP Petrol Generator28th July 2014Standard Communications Pty Ltd—GME Accusat EPIRB (Emergency Position Indicating Radio Beacon)10th July 2014Scott Sports SA—SR Suntour NEX and SR Suntour NCX Suspension Forks On Scott "Sportster" Bicycles27th June 2014Speedo Australia Pty Limited—Speedo Sea Squad Float Vest17th June 2014Scott Sports SA—Scott Speedster 2014 Road Bikes10th June 2014Kmart Australia Limited—Assorted Skate & Roller Derby Helmets2nd June 2014JB Hi-Fi Group Pty Ltd—Yellowstone Folio Case with Notepad & Stylus (For iPad Air)29th May 2014Remington USA - Model 700™ and Model Seven™ Rifles23rd May 2014Big Aussie Deals—49cc Petrol Powered "Pocket Motorbike"22nd May 2014Advance Traders Australia Pty Ltd—Merida S-Presso Bicycles5th May 2014Cummins South Pacific Pty Ltd —Zeus Suncraft 2.0 and 2.2 Integrated Autopilot29th April 2014Absolute Board Co—Penny Comp Glow Skateboard15th April 2014Marine Distributors International Pty Ltd—Body Glove Outboard Bridle31st March 2014Repco—Kawashima Pro2000i Inverter Generator18th March 2014Club Car LLC—Precedent Golf Cars11th March 2014Honda—ARX1200N2 / N3 / T2 / T3 Personal Water Craft14th February 20144WD & Outdoor Supacentre Pty Ltd—The Boss 2KVA Inverter Generator11th February 2014Peter Horobin Saddlery—Stride-Free Saddle30th January 2014Expedition Equipment—Sterling Rope 8mm Bound Loop Prusiks, 8mm Edge Restraints, 8mm Nylon PER Sewn Eyes, 8mm Accessory Eyes13th January 2014Compulsory Recall—Saekodive Buoyancy Compensators7th January 2014Twinpeaks Leisure Pty Ltd—ALDI Crane Pool Noodle6th January 2014   *Sporting & fitness* *2014*  Mercedes-Benz Australia/Pacific Pty Ltd—Mercedes-Benz Bicycles24th December 2014Groupe Sportif—2014 Kona WO "Fat" Bicycle27th October 2014Cambak Pty Ltd—BBB RoadKing Clipless Bicycle Pedals7th October 2014Cambak Pty Ltd—BBB RoadKing Ti Clipless Bicycle Pedals7th October 2014Orbea Scoop—Orbea AVANT Bicycles10th September 2014Sheppard Industries Australia Ltd—Avanti Chrono Bicycle22nd July 2014Scott Sports SA—SR Suntour NEX and SR Suntour NCX Suspension Forks On Scott "Sportster" Bicycles27th June 2014Trek Bicycle Corporation (Australia) Pty Ltd —SR Suntour Suspension Fork, model NRX (IS mount only) and SR Suntour Suspension Fork, model XCM (29”), XCT (29”) or NEX (700c).26th June 2014Speedo Australia Pty Limited—Speedo Sea Squad Float Vest17th June 2014Kmart Australia Limited—Assorted Skate & Roller Derby Helmets2nd June 2014Advance Traders Australia Pty Ltd—Merida S-Presso Bicycles5th May 2014Specialized Bicycle Company—2012 Source 11 and Source Expert Bikes20th January 2014SRAM LLC—SRAM RED 22 or SRAM SB 700 Hydraulic Bicycle Brakes17th January 2014Fitness Anywhere LLC—TRX Dip Bars and TRX Hammer Bars8th January 2014Specialized Bicycles—S-Works Evade Helmet8th January 2014Compulsory Recall—Saekodive Buoyancy Compensators7th January 2014   *Travel* *2014*  MUJI Retail (Australia) Pty Ltd—Neck Cushion and Cover12th August 2014   *Garden tools* *2014*  Hartman Pacific Pty Ltd—Gorilla EL12/21-I Extension Ladder 150kg Industrial3rd December 2014OX Group International Pty Ltd—OX Fibreglass Platform Ladder23rd May 2014Toro Australia Pty Ltd—Toro Z Master Ride-on Mowers and TX 427 Compact Utility Loaders with Kohler Engines22nd May 2014Kemp & Denning Mitre 10 Stores—Single Step Folding Ladder24th January 2014   *Outdoor living* *2014*  Spa Industries Pty Ltd—MSPA Bubble Silver Cloud Inflatable Spa27th November 2014BIG W—Bestway 6ft Fast Set Portable Pool17th November 2014Masters Home Improvement—Olsent Weatherproof Outdoor Power Kit28th August 2014SlumberTrek Australia Pty Ltd—Life! Outdoor Tear Drop Bean Bag Cover29th April 2014Bunnings Group Limited—MSPA Lite Silver Cloud Outdoor Inflatable Spa23rd April 2014Want Giftware—Floating Lounger21st January 2014  *Heating, cooling, fans* *2014*  Seeley International Pty Ltd—WF2000-30N Braemar Gas Wall Furnace6th August 2014Target Australia Pty Ltd—Target Essentials Fan Heater18th March 2014Rheem Australia Pty Ltd—HDi-310ltr Heat Pump5th February 2014    *Home décor* *2014*  Priceline—Solace Moroccan Spa Scented Candle 150g9th December 2014Peter Baker-Finch—TeaLight Paper Bags - Lanterns4th November 2014Bed Bath N Table—Morgan & Finch Fretwork Hanging Votive Candle20th August 2014Tigerlily Swimwear—Tigerlily Scented Candles19th August 2014MUJI Retail (Australia) Pty Ltd—Beads Sofa, Beads Sofa Cover12th August 2014Freedom—Bamboo Bath Mat31st July 2014Canvas Printers Online—Acrylic Print 90 x 135cm23rd May 2014kikki.K Pty Ltd —Wooden Candle Holder23rd May 2014FUJIFILM Australia Pty Ltd.—30x40” Glass Print (Expansion of Previous Recall)3rd March 2014Pillow Talk Pty Ltd—Pillow Talk 50/50 Poly/Cotton 225 Thread Count Plain Dye Range - Red Only20th February 2014   *Kitchenware* *2014*  Tras Marketing & Sales Pty Ltd—Tramontina Fast Cooker23rd October 2014Kmart Australia Limited—Apple Cutter23rd October 2014Vorwerk Elektowerke GmbH & Co. KG—Thermomix TM31 Sealing Ring7th October 2014ALDI—Kuchef Thermo Cook17th June 2014ALDI—Expressi Thermal Double Wall Glasses28th March 2014Medela Australia—B-Well Steam Steriliser17th January 2014  *Parties, occasions* *2014*  eBay Seller jt176435—Lotus Flower Musical Candle22nd December 2014Jenadidiz Imports—Musical Flower Candle2nd December 2014DK Choices Pty Ltd—Musical Rotating Sparkling Candles2nd December 2014Peter Baker-Finch—TeaLight Paper Bags - Lanterns4th November 2014Brisbane Illusions / Illusions4australia—Novelty Fire Wallet7th February 2014   *Whitegoods* *2014*  Aldi—Kuchef Professional Blender CB13909th October 2014

----------


## Uncle Bob

Hey Metrix, looks like something weird happened there and you created another 3 or 4 threads with the same content.
Anyway, I've deleted them  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Hey Metrix, looks like something weird happened there and you created another 3 or 4 threads with the same content.
> Anyway, I've deleted them

  Ok, it kept timing out, Thanks

----------


## David.Elliott

The thing I don't get in this list is what on earth are Mercedes-Benz doing making bikes and dummies, and quite badly too, apparently...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's a LOT of stuff!   :Shock:

----------


## Danny.S

Great post Metrix.  Good to have one big list to check.  Mercedes should stick to cars. 
Danny

----------

